# Engraved Buttons For Polo-Shirts



## UnityStand® (May 28, 2009)

Hi

Im interested in doing a few custom design polo-shirts for my clothing company but i want the buttons to say "Unity Stand" on the buttons.

I have looked for ages to find a place which does custom plastic button designs but have found nothing. Didnt think it would be that much of a problem.

Also would they generally stitch the buttons back on themselves?

Thanks!


----------



## rhaleluk (May 26, 2009)

i too would also be interested in this idea.. 

i have thought about this in the past but never found anything either.


----------



## KonK (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anyone found information on this?


----------



## cjcool10 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey,

Is this what you are looking for?

Buttons Manufacturer India,Wholesale Buttons Supplier,Clothing Button Manufacturer,Clothing Buttons Supplier,Wholesale Clothing Buttons,India


----------

